# You know that feeling when you get kicked in the nuts REAL hard?



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

So I just got done taking the NJATC aptitude test, and man thats how I feel right now after the math part. There were 35 questions covering algebra and functions and 45 min to do them in. Well after 45 min I only had completed about 20  of those 20 I feel good about though. I studied for about 2 weeks off and on before the test, but man that thing was tough, for me anyways. After math was the reading comprehension, which was a walk in the park compared to the math.

So Ill find out in a couple of weeks weather I passed or not, but now Im thinking it's a negative  I was really looking forward to getting into the IBEW, but atleast I can try again in 6 months.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

It may not be too late to get in a Algebra refresher course at your local community college spring classes start here Monday. Be ready next time with this class.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

If you did not suffer through advanced placement math and science classes in high school, The union is probably not for you. Athletic ability is a high plus.

Unless you are an individual with very unique talents like my first GF, (that's general foreman for you applicants,) he never set foot in high school but could turn a million-dollar sore loser into a bright future! I'm not making this up, he never went to ninth-grade, but he probably could have gone to Stanford.

Anyways, be sure to let them know at the interview that you've worked steady two and three jobs at a time while going to school at night part-time, then they'll know that you are a winner.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

anonymousbikes said:


> So I just got done taking the NJATC aptitude test, and man thats how I feel right now after the math part. There were 35 questions covering algebra and functions and 45 min to do them in. Well after 45 min I only had completed about 20  of those 20 I feel good about though. I studied for about 2 weeks off and on before the test, but man that thing was tough, for me anyways. After math was the reading comprehension, which was a walk in the park compared to the math.
> 
> So Ill find out in a couple of weeks weather I passed or not, but now Im thinking it's a negative  I was really looking forward to getting into the IBEW, but atleast I can try again in 6 months.


Were you able to at least put an answer down for all of the questions, even the ones that you did not get?

You may be surprised and actually have done better than you currently believe. You feel pretty confident on the 20 math, and the whole reading section, and especially if you were able to at least put an answer in the bubble for the other 15, you may get lucky and at least get a few of them correct.

I recall at my test, the testing officials were very specific about the time, and the instructions stated to answer all questions. When they said begin, I turned the zero on my watch's ratcheting bezel to the minute hand, and knew that I had until it hit the 45 on the bezel to finish. They gave no warning, no "10 minutes left", "5 minutes left", "2 minutes left". I remember with 2 or so minutes left, there were 5 or 10 questions that I just could not reach an answer on, so i just filled in a bubble real quick. When I filled in the last bubble, The call came "STOP. Pencils down."
I like to think that I got at least a few of those 'guesses' correct'

Anyway, best wishes, and let us know when you get in!


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

Thought I would just kind of update my experencies so far. Well I don't know how, but I passed the JATC aptitude test and am currently waiting for a letter in the mail to tell me my interview date. A lot of people I talked to think they graded it like an SAT where its better to leave what you don't know blank because a wrong answer will hurt you more.

But anyways sounds like soon I should have an interview and hopefully be working in the union in a few weeks or months depending on waiting list.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

You could always try the IEC. :thumbsup:

http://www.iec-indy.org/


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

Minuteman said:


> You could always try the IEC. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.iec-indy.org/


 

I don't have anything againt non-union companies, hell I've been with "open" shops for almost 5 years now but I think I'm ready to give the union a try. I know there are pros and cons for both union and non-union that'll never be settled, but if the union can offer me what they say(good pay, guaranteed raises, good benefits) then I owe it to myself and my family to give it a try. Worst thing that can happen is I won't like it and go back non-union.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

anonymousbikes said:


> I don't have anything againt non-union companies, hellI've been with "open" shops for almost 5 years now but I think I'm ready to give the union a try. I know there are pros and cons for both union and non-union that'll never be settled, but if the union can offer me what they say(good pay, guaranteed raises, good benefits) then I owe it to myself and my family to give it a try. Worst thing that can happen is I won't like it and go back non-union.


Yeah, I hear you. The Union does have a lot to offer. Didn't know about your 5 years.

I already had a state journeyman license when I organized in. All I had to do was pass the halls little test to get my "A" ticket. It was later that I droped it and went back open shop. Our shop is IEC and from what I have seen the apprenticeship program is comparable.


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

Minuteman said:


> Yeah, I hear you. The Union does have a lot to offer. Didn't know about your 5 years.
> 
> I already had a state journeyman license when I organized in. All I had to do was pass the halls little test to get my "A" ticket. It was later that I droped it and went back open shop. Our shop is IEC and from what I have seen the apprenticeship program is comparable.


 
Yeah that is something I definitely plan on doing this year rather or not I go union or non is get some schooling. I hate even saying it but I have gone these 5 years with no schooling at all, all on the job traning, which I guess isn't that bad but I know in the back of my head schooling would make me that much better. Just got to make time for it :blush:


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Would you have to take a pay cut if you make it into the IBEW?


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

Minuteman said:


> Would you have to take a pay cut if you make it into the IBEW?


 
Well that all depends, Im not sure excatly how the IBEW insurance benefits work, from what I have HEARD they pay for family insurance which if ture then it might kinda even out and I've also HEARD you can test up a year or so in the apprenticeship program which would really be nice. The JATC apprenticeship program here starts out at $11.80/hr. I currently make $17/hr (and thats leadman pay) but I pay $150 a week for family insurance so on paper I'll be but it might work out pretty even........hopefully


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Either way, good luck to you.


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

Minuteman said:


> Either way, good luck to you.


 
Well thank you sir I appreciate that. Good luck to you as well especially in times like these right now.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Just having a reputation as being able to show up everyday on time, not having a face full of metal (I don't care what you do on your of time off the clock, as far as jewelry through the nose, etc) at work, and looking presentable, is 90% of the game. If your a functional adult, (not alcoholic,druggie, miscreant, etc) we can teach you the electrical end! 

Sounds pretty simple? For smart it is, there are a lot that can't get to first base. Keep trying we welcome good, new blood. IBEW has been good to me for over 20 years. Not kicking non union, just saying what has worked for me.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

My questions about considering you as an apprentice:
Do you wear pants that fit? Are your pants not 10 sizes to big and the crotch is at your ankles? (The only Kleins of yours that I want to see are your pliers, not your Calvin Klein drawers.)
Speaking of Kliens, do you own a complete basic set of "real" tools, or do you just plan on using a cheap 6-in-one and borrow my linesman's?
Do you not talk on the cell phone or text message, unless it's ultra important? Or are you on the phone ALL DAY long?
Do you have reliable transportation to work? (I'm not talking about catching a ride with your 3rd cousin's step neighbor in-law.)
Do you do what you are told? When given a task that includes a shovel or a sledge hammer, will you do it without whining? (Not, "Aw man, why do I have to do it, can't Journeyman Jake do it"?)
Do you show up for work, on time, stay the whole day, and be back the next day and do it again the rest of the week, and so on?
If you answered yes to at least 6 of the above questions, than I think that you will become a good apprentice.


----------

